# Share trading groups/clubs in Adelaide?



## black_knight (24 September 2009)

Does any one know if there is a Share Trading Group or Club that meets or has members in Adelaide?


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> Does any one know if there is a Share Trading Group or Club that meets or has members in Adelaide?




ATAA meets monthly.
I havent been for 13 yrs but know they are active.
Australian Technical Analysis association.

http://www.ataa.com.au/meetings

If you go just pass on my apologies to Charles Brown if he is still el President


----------



## Boggo (24 September 2009)

black_knight said:


> Does any one know if there is a Share Trading Group or Club that meets or has members in Adelaide?




There was a group that used to meet in the Brecknock Hotel every Wednesday night going back to 2004/5.
It was run by a couple of guys who did a good job on an ad hoc situation with limited equipment.

Usually dinner in the restaurant around 7pm and the hotel then gave them the use of an area upstairs.
It was a great little group, sometimes a guest speaker etc, I see a few people on here occasionally who were involved.

I used to go there when I could, always a good night with anything from 6 to 20 people attending.
A lot expected of a few may have led to its demise, pity really.


----------

